# Mashing up dead queens and mixing them with lemongrass oil



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

Stupid idea or do you think it would enhance the LGO?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A variation is to just drop the queens into a container of alcohol to produce a version of QMP (Queen Mandibular Pheromone). Here is Michael Bush's comments on this ...



> Swarm lure and QMP are available from bee supply places. You can get your own QMP by putting all your old queens when you requeen and any unused virgin queens in a jar of alcohol. Put a few drops of this in the bait hive.
> 
> _Read more at this page_: http://www.bushfarms.com/beesferal.htm


I'm pretty sure MB is not mixing the queen QMP in the same jar as the LGO. If you want to use both LGO and QMP in the same bait hive box, just apply small amounts separately.


... No mashing required


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I hope my memory is not making me tell a fib. (quite possible) I believe I just read an answer from micheal that he takes a q-tip and puts a little queen juice on one side and a little lemon grass oil on the other side and drops it in the bait hive. My oppologies if I am screwing this up but I am fairly sure I just read that from him.
Good luck
gww


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I hope my memory is not making me tell a fib. (quite possible) I believe I just read an answer from micheal that he takes a q-tip and puts a little queen juice on one side and a little lemon grass oil on the other side and drops it in the bait hive.

Yes. Just drop the queens in the jar of alcohol. No need to mash them up. Use the "queen juice" in addition to the lemongrass oil. I don't know how mixing them would work, but keeping them in separate jars works fine.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I found that when I placed a queen from the queen juice on the bait hive floor, they immediately threw them out long before the swarm arrived. 

There are five "Setup" videos in this series some of which show queen juice bait hives. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXUZzLVpnyA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXUZzLVpnyA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk8Qu-m7VnQ


----------

